# Zoroark Suit Construction Question



## Corvyn (Mar 6, 2016)

So I'm slowly but surely piecing together a concept for a Zoroark suit, but I've run into a slight snag.

This is the creature in question, in case anyone here isn't up to date in the land of Pokemon.






Now, my question is what would you recommend I use to make that bead bit at the end of its hair? I'd prefer it to be slightly translucent like an actual bead, but it looks like it's about the size of a softball, so I'm not sure how feasible that would be.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 7, 2016)

get a large bracelet.






here's one on ebay:
www.ebay.com: Vintage Plastic Blue & Silver Bangle Bracelet


----------



## Corvyn (Mar 7, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> get a large bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, I never thought of that. Thank you!


----------

